# INGENIEROS DE SONIDO... Reyes sin corona?



## Yoangel Lazaro (Oct 18, 2009)

Sabemos     que en la actualidad la mayor parte de la gente dedicada al Audio se autodenomina     "INGENIERO DE SONIDO".[/COLOR][/SIZE]

¿Conoces realmente algún Ing. de Audio Titulado? 

     Hace poco, en un     foro en la internet de gente del audio, alguien me dio una definición de ingeniero de     audio:

    "Es una persona que con ciertos conocimientos previos de su     área de trabajo,los encamina a resolver problemas usando esta información y el     ingenio". 

    Ahora bien son pocos     los ingenieros que conozco que tengan un titulo referido a este concepto. Algunos tienen     mas posibilidades económicas y se van al extranjero a estudiar, otros tantos por diversas     situaciones no han estudiado formalmente, pero saben mucho de su trabajo. Creo sin     embargo, que esto no les quita el ser o no ser ingenieros.Son a lo que yo le llamo reyes     sin corona. Otros tantos a pesar de tener un titulo, no saben tanto como otros que no los     tienen.

     Hasta donde Yo     conozco, ING de Sonido es solo una posición de trabajo que desempeña un operador de     consola que también puede ser el encargado del sistema de sonido (también llamado     Técnico de Sonido). 

     El nombre puede     variar de ing. de sonido, a técnico de sonido, operador de audio, sonidista, etc, etc.
Hay escuelas especializadas tanto en el área de sonido en vivo como en grabación.

    En el caso de las     escuelas reconocidas a nivel mundial como Fullsail, Recording Workshop, Conservatory of     Recording Arts & Sciences, Berklee, Musicians Institute,, te otorgan un titulo     Técnico especializado en la rama que estudiaste mas no te dan el titulo de ing. de Audio     o Sonido

    Coincido con muchos     amigos que el nombre Ingeniero de Sonido es una forma de referirse a la persona que     realiza funciones en el campo del audio.

Por hacer una analogía, como defines a un músico:
a) alguien que estudio y aprobó todos las materias en el conservatorio de música?
b) alguien que estudio en una academia?
c) alguien que no estudio ni en el conservatorio ni en una academia de música pero por     sus dones artísticos es un "músico" celebre?
d) alguien que ha vendido millones y millones de copias de sus discos?

     ¿Sabes si los ing. de     sonido de grabación mas respetados poseen titulo universitario de "ing. de     sonido" ? por ejemplo Alan Parsons, Roger Nichols, Bob Ludwig, Al Schmidt, Bruce     Sweden, Ed Cherney, no poseen este titulo, y la lista es muy larga... ...que tal!

Alan Parsons






Roger Nichols




[/SIZE]Bob Ludwig






Texto publicado originalmente por Profesor Jesus Sanchezy editado por mi persona.
   Felicitaciones a los Ingenieros de Sonido! primeramente por ser los seguidores de la profesión que quizás sea las mas subjetiva del mundo


----------



## elgriego (Ene 6, 2014)

Hola Yoangel Lazaro ,Aqui en la Argentina tenemos toda una tradicion al respecto ,podemos citar al Ingeniero Bonello ,autor e inventor de diferentes plataformas y utilidades para audio y radiodifusion,Como   Tambien al ingeniero Amilcar Gilabert, Destacado Profesional en el ambito de la Grabacion y mastering y tambien docente universitario en dicha especialidad.Te paso el link de una de nuestras universidades publicas en las que se dicta la carrera de ingenieria de sonido.

Saludos. 



http://untref.edu.ar/carrerasgrado/ingenieria-de-sonido/


----------

